# How do you snack healthy?



## CookLikeJulia (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd love to hear everybody's answer to my question.

Well for me, I snack healthy by sticking to fruits like apples or any fiber-rich biscuits. I also make it a point to eat small meals every six hours. Granola or multigrain bars are also good as snack.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 5, 2010)

...raw carrots dipped in homemade pesto (packed with garlic and fresh basil and made with walnuts instead of pinenuts which is cheaper and healthier...and olive oil is good in small portions)

...frozen blueberries in skim milk (lightly sweetened with a teensy bit of Splenda) 

...1 piece of DARK Dove chocolate a day (lots of antioxidents they say)

...5 almonds a day


----------



## mexican mama (Apr 5, 2010)

I go for the fresh juices and sugar free cookies;0


----------



## Selkie (Apr 5, 2010)

When I have healthy snacks, which, honestly, is only about 60% of the time, I most often choose:

Mixed Nuts, Celery, Radishes, Dried Fruit (dates, cranberries, cherries, pineapple), Sugar Free Frozen Yogurt.

When I'm not feeling healthy: Cheese (All Varieties), Flaky, Fruit Filled Turnovers, Peanut M&Ms (dark chocolate)! - Am I Bad!?


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 5, 2010)

I am an evening snacker.
I buy the 10 pound bag of carrots at Costco!


----------



## Max Sutton (Apr 5, 2010)

*Healthy snacks*

My daily snacks:

1. mixed nuts
2. non-fat yogurt
3. Fuji apple


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2010)

Popcorn.


----------



## merstar (Apr 5, 2010)

Fresh fruit, Savory Thins (sesame crackers), popcorn, Newman's Own unsalted pretzel rounds, unsalted nuts, walnuts and raisin mix, hummus with pretzels or whole wheat pita, lowfat/low sodium cottage cheese (I drain it to reduce the sodium), grape tomatoes, whole grain cereal...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2010)

I try to snack healthfully in moderation.  My doctor still has a lot of student loans he has to pay off.

When I do snack healthfully, it's usually a Trader Joe's mix of nuts and dried fruits.  Sometimes I mix in chocolate chips.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I try to snack healthfully in moderation.


...as the quote goes, "everything in moderation...including moderation"


----------



## Turkeyman (Apr 5, 2010)

My fridge always has some combination of raw vegetables: broccoli florets, a bag of baby spinach, sliced red cabbage, bell pepper slices and celery. I keep them in zip-loc bags. Everytime I open the fridge, I take a handful of one or two vegetables and just stuff it in my mouth. It's horrible manners, but no-ones looking and I think it has a real beneficial effect on my health. I think my day's total fiber and vitamins comes from my out-of-fridge munching on raw veggies.

I tend not to cook them or add any dips or anything for simplicity's sake, not to mention I simply love veggies on their own. If it can be eaten raw, I'll eat it.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 5, 2010)

cheese, fruit specially bananas, cheese and peanut crackers. and some times i just eat bad stuff. chocolate, chips etc.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Apr 6, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> ...1 piece of DARK Dove chocolate a day (lots of antioxidents they say)
> 
> ...5 almonds a day


That's what I know too, that's why I do eat Dark chocolates too but not everyday, maybe three times a week. 

I heard nuts, like almonds and the others are also really good for the body.

It's always good to have some fruits either in our snacks or during our regular meals. I love apples, it keeps me full all the time.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 6, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> ...It's always good to have some fruits either in our snacks or during our regular meals. I love apples, it keeps me full all the time.


...i cut ripe bananas in half, wrap them individually in wax paper (twisting each end) and freeze them for "banana pops"...bananas are soo healthy for multiple reasons....an amazing fruit!
...frozen red grapes are wonderful too!

...oh, and by the way, the piece 
of DARK Dove chocolate I have 
each day is only bite-size


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 6, 2010)

I need to keep my potassium levels up so I have orange juice, tomato (or veggie) juice and bananas on hand and have at least one every day.  I also keep a variety of fresh fruits and veggies (the regulars plus snow peas and zucchini) on hand.

I make hummus for DH's work meals and we eat it with multigrain  wheat-free crackers.  I love popcorn (no added butter) and non-fat yoghurt.  Oh, we also rotate a selection of healthy deli meats for snacks as well as sandwiches.

Oh yeah we treat ourselves to dark chocolate as well!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2010)

popcorn for the salt-lick cravings and fresh fruit for the sweet......


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2010)

-a healthy cereal/skim milk (bran flakes, rice krispies, kix, high-fiber cooked cereal)
-a given - fruit/veggies. 
-low-fat string cheese
-for when craving sugary food - a few jolly ranchers, or gum
-nuts in moderation
-yogurt, read labels, though- a yogurt i got was 270 kcals/container & 150 of those were from fat.
-pretzels, unsalted if yins prefer
-pickles
-olives


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I try to snack healthfully in moderation.  My doctor still has a lot of student loans he has to pay off.
> 
> When I do snack healthfully, it's usually a Trader Joe's mix of nuts and dried fruits.  Sometimes I mix in chocolate chips.



Chocolate Cake... Sorry... I think i'll have a piece now...


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm like you, Turkeyman.  When I go grocery shopping at least half my bill is made up of fresh fruits and veggies.  I love a big variety and 99% of my dinner vegetables are made fresh.  Store-bought canned and frozen veggies just have no flavor to me.


----------



## procooking (Apr 14, 2010)

Salad, carrots, cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and olive oil. Can eat this everyday / anytime


----------



## gmuir (May 28, 2010)

i like to snack on goji berries, almonds, raw green beans, carrots, celery, nice and refreshing, just to top up the tank a little


----------



## mollyanne (May 28, 2010)

gmuir said:


> i like to snack on goji berries, almonds, raw green beans, carrots, celery, nice and refreshing, just to top up the tank a little


...goji berries? I love learning new things...please tell us more. They sound magical. What are the health benefits?


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2010)

I don't snack between meals.....I really never have.  It's likely a good idea to have a healthy snack, so I'm taking notes. The minute I get done with one meal, I think about the next.
On the other hand,  my dearest friend never eats a real meal, so we just don't understand each other .


----------



## Squiggles (May 28, 2010)

I tend to snack unhealthy 
But when I snack healthy it's fruit.. grapes, oranges and bananas mostly


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 29, 2010)

Around here it's definitely cheese & nuts.  We always have a good variety of different cheeses & different nuts on hand.


----------



## PaulyWally (May 29, 2010)

Homemade beef jerky.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 29, 2010)

snack healthy.. oh gee.....um.... yogurt or all-natural ice cream.  Wait.. do cheerios count????


----------



## frozenstar (May 31, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> I tend to snack unhealthy
> But when I snack healthy it's fruit.. grapes, oranges and bananas mostly



Me too. I rarely snack healthy foods. :P 

But I like fruits as well when I do like to eat healthy snack.


----------

